# Flow Talon Focus Boa too stiff for Slash Brainstorm?



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

I hope not. Because I ride Salomon Malamutes for my all-mountain boots (only boots). And they are STIFF. I think it's more of a personal preference and how you want to ride or what you are comfortable with.


----------



## Vlad Khilchenko (Oct 22, 2017)

phillyphan said:


> I hope not. Because I ride Salomon Malamutes for my all-mountain boots (only boots). And they are STIFF. I think it's more of a personal preference and how you want to ride or what you are comfortable with.


Hi,

Thx for reply. And what is your board/Bindings?


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

Vlad Khilchenko said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thx for reply. And what is your board/Bindings?


Rome Targas and I have a 163W Nitro Pantera, 157 Yes Optimistic and 145 Rossignol Sushi. Haven't been on the Sushi yet. The Optimistic is my daily driver. The Pantera is a stiff plank. The Optimistic is a little softer than the Pantera but Yes rates it at 4.5/5 on stiffness. And the Sushi appears to be pretty soft compared to the other two.


----------



## Vlad Khilchenko (Oct 22, 2017)

phillyphan said:


> Vlad Khilchenko said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


So my board is 6/10 and it's pretty distant from 9/10 on boots, just afraid this may be a problem


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I rode a set of Flow Talons last season and definitely did not feel they were too stiff for all mountain riding. I used them all over the mountain and never had any issues with flex, granted they are a stiff boot but that tends to be my preference anyways. You could step down to the Hylites instead, they are a bit softer more like a Burton Ion, and you can find last year's for pretty cheap since I think they've been discontinued for this season.


----------



## Vlad Khilchenko (Oct 22, 2017)

Triple8Sol said:


> I rode a set of Flow Talons last season and definitely did not feel they were too stiff for all mountain riding. I used them all over the mountain and never had any issues with flex, granted they are a stiff boot but that tends to be my preference anyways. You could step down to the Hylites instead, they are a bit softer more like a Burton Ion, and you can find last year's for pretty cheap since I think they've been discontinued for this season.


Got myself a pair from 2014 for $150


----------

